# Software > Linux >  Wine

## range

Καλησπέρα ξέρει κανείς πως θα περάσω την τελευταία έκδοση wine σε Debian? Με apt-get δεν μου περνάει την τελευταία έκδοση , δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν ειναι beta αρκεί να ειναι η τελευταία

----------


## romias

sudo dpkg to paketo poy thes

----------


## range

Οκ thanks

----------

